
How to Find the Longest Increasing Subsequence of an Array - lambdabit
https://www.dailycodingproblem.com/blog/longest-increasing-subsequence/
======
dver
I explained to one of my neighbors, who's not in the industry, job searching
in software dev is like the nightmare where you forgot that you had a college
final and you haven't studied.

~~~
NTDF9
I explained to my cousin who does Power engineering, "Imagine I fail you for
inability to solve hard calculus problems from sem 1 of college on a
whiteboard, even though you don't need any more than basics".

He said, "I'd never subject myself to such crap interviewers"

------
QML
This is a dynamic programming problem; if anyone wants a resource, I'd
recommend this book [1]. Longest Increasing Subsequence is on page 162.

[1] [http://algorithmics.lsi.upc.edu/docs/Dasgupta-
Papadimitriou-...](http://algorithmics.lsi.upc.edu/docs/Dasgupta-
Papadimitriou-Vazirani.pdf)

------
nsporillo
Interesting to see this posted as I'm taking algorithms this semester and the
homework due in 2 weeks has a LIS question.

I accidentally implemented the longest common subsequence that runs in linear
space[1] and it actually worked as a drop in replacement for LIS, for my
particular question.

[1]
[http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~cheung/Courses/323/Syllabus/Dyn...](http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~cheung/Courses/323/Syllabus/DynProg/Docs/Hirschberg-
LCS-1975.pdf)

------
stevemk14ebr
I would fail this so hard

------
pianom4n
I'm pretty sure if you use a sorted map you can do this in n log n time, still
with just n space.

edit: [https://www.jdoodle.com/a/pZv](https://www.jdoodle.com/a/pZv)

